# How to set the clock in my cd-player?



## pszemol (May 8, 2004)

Hi everybody,

I have just upgraded my old casette from my 94 sentra. I got a nissan stock cd-player taken out from altima 2001 for about $30 on eBay. It is a single DIN size, very simple and basic but good enough for my old trusty sentra. *CY078* is the model number.

Almost everything worked just fine with a harness adapter purchased at http://www.millionbuy.com but I have one problem left to solve:

*I have no idea how to set the clock!*

It seems it has no dedicated buttons for this purpose, but it has to be some way to accomplish the task.
I assume it will be some key-combination, but I am tired of guessing now.

Anybody here owning this type of cd-player could help me to set the clock?

Here is the car with this cd-player installed, just if you are not sure what model I am talking about: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2477416371


----------



## pszemol (May 8, 2004)

*I got it!*

I have it figured out. You hold right knob described TUNE/MODE and you enter the clock setting mode.


----------

